# Lake Bullen Merri on the 22/7-23/7



## hoit (Aug 29, 2005)

Hello my name is Grant and I am a virgin 

Yes, I have never been fishing off my yak in the freshwater. Its time to change that and hopefully have some beginners luck. Philip has the good oil on what SP's work in the lake. I also found this report on fish Victoria

"Anyway the fishing was great, the salmon responded to all lures we tried but the pick of the lures was the No.4 clown tassie, got most of the fish off a down rigger between 25-30 metres"

"Saturday was the day to be out there. 10 fish caught all up, trolling on the following lures - berkley frenzy, tassie stingers, daiwa minnows, BMG golds did the job"

I have bought a paravane and now I just need to work out how t o use it. :roll:

Regards
Grant


----------



## PhilipL (Apr 15, 2006)

Count me in. Would prefer to do Saturday if possible - leaves Sunday to recover.

Went out to grab the minnows but found the labels have come off in the salt. See pics anyway. The black and white one on the bottom did most of the damage. I'll try find the names and post again.

Flies - 
> Olive woolley variant - I tie it with about 8 turns of lead under. Black marabou tail, mix of amber/ olive seals fur to the body with a touch of red seals fur to the head, copper ribbing, olive cape hackle - size 8-12 (pic is a 12 - its just over an inch)
> Trusty BMS in white with a flash of red
> tom jones in the darker colours
> I also do a matuka style smelt with a grey body and a pair of olive grizzly hackles for the wing
(sorry, I only have pic of the first and it's too cold to run out to the shed again)

use fast sink line


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Good luck gents...PhillipL those flies look the goods (always something special about a freshly viced fly in a pic even to the untrained eye)


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

I'm in too guys. I've caught an atlantic salmon in Bullen Merri before, but have never caught a chinook - so that's what I'll be aiming for.  I'll also be aiming to make up for my last three fairly fishless yak trips. 

Poddy, oh slow but great one, what lures would you recommend to drag around the Bull?


----------



## PhilipL (Apr 15, 2006)

Woohooo
we have ourselves a road trip


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Squid, Bullen Merri beats me up mostly but I get the odd good punch in...so I'm keen to see how a Mango cover of fly/Sp/Hb's all go. A lot of guys also catch bigger stock at night with lake netted gudgeon/minnows. Opera style nets with cat food seem the go. For the trolling work, I'd probably start near the surface early on flatlining a spoon (Black and Gold Toby style or Pegron minnow in Bullfrog pattern) or ya Pink/Black Tassie as well as a larger bibbed minnow (9cm Rapala or 9cm Storm Thunderstick). Once the suns a bit higher on the lake I'd start to use my paravanes to get deeper..if ya yet to buy one go a Fishseeker by Davis. The chart will show the settings needed to get down to specific depths, but don't be afraid to try variations down to even 60ft out a little wider later in the day. The banks contours give a good indication of how the water drops away beneath ya. A fav trolling run of mine around Potters Point to the 2nd boat ramp and especially the sections where the lip is around Potters Point to the 2nd string of trees on the left as ya work ya way around. Another option is in front of the clubhouse, accross the front of the main boat ramp, as far as the grassed area which will probably have a tent or two on it. A bit of wind chop seems to assist bringin em on. If it's not happening at the Bull, it's only 15 mins to Purrumbete...although more weed there for a troller. A request for Mr Hoit, could ya get a few action shots of PhillipL weaving some fly casts if ya get a chance...akff needs some more fly fishing piccies. Good luck gents, I can almost smell the big one in ya take...oh hang on that's me feet again  .


----------



## Chillihilli (Sep 10, 2005)

Ooooohhhh I'd love to come but booked out for the weekend. It's been a looooong time since I got the yak wet.

My last trip there was quite special:

http://www.akff.net/forum/viewtopic.php ... llen+merri


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

WELCOME BACK PETE!   
Great to see you back from the wilderness mate. If we do as well as you did the last time you fished Bullen Merri we'll be pretty happy!
Hope all is well.


----------



## hoit (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi Chilli,

its good to see you posting again. Hopefully you get can out for a fish soon. I had forgotten about your trip to Bullen Merri. Now I am really excited 

Guys what time are we planning to hit the water ? Is it a 2hr drive from Melbourne.

Regards
Grant


----------



## PhilipL (Apr 15, 2006)

As early as possible, but that will mean leaving around 4:30!! Its not too hard to find each other on the lake. how about get there for a launch somewhere between 8 and 9am?

I think the drive is a little over 2hrs in the morning Grant.


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Hiya Chilli, that fella was one fat monkey!! 
Grant, I'm a bit further east..but with morning fog and my granny driving I'd allow closer to two and a half. Once ya hit Camperdown turn left at the pub and then go outta town a coupla k (or so), just over a crest there's a right to do. The entrance to the lake and main boatramp is a coupla k (or so) further along.


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Since we are heading all that way, I'm keen to make the most of it and be on the water and trolling at daybreak. I understand if nobody else is as crazy as me, but I'll be aiming to launch at about 6.45am or a touch before. I'm happy to meet you guys on the water.

Thanks for paravane and lure suggestions Poddy, I'm heading to the tackle shop tomorrow  

I'm also considering packing the surf fishing gear, and maybe hitting the beaches around Apollo Bay in the afternoon, depending on how I feel after paddling Bullen Merri, and on the weather of course. All welcome.


----------



## Kevin (Aug 29, 2005)

Good luck guys. I would have been in on this trip however I'm back o/s this Sunday and a fishing trip Sat. would definitely tip this apple cart.

Jason what a great day it would be to catch a proper salmon in the lake then back it up with the Aussie version (which is really from the perch family I think) from the surf.


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Agreed Kev, the salmon-salmon double would be a great achievement, however I'm not 100% sure that my body will be up to fishing the surf after leaving home at 4am :? Fingers crossed!


----------



## hoit (Aug 29, 2005)

See you guys there around 7.30am.

So where exactly do we launch from ...


----------



## PhilipL (Apr 15, 2006)

Jason
you're keen - 4am start and then even considering apollo bay!! I gather everyone's day is Saturday (?). I'll get there probably around 8am.

Parking - any suggestions Rob? I usually park under the willows (go left as you come in and bypass the club/ ramp and grassed area on the south shore. keep going up the hill and past potters point, you'll see a clump of trees on the downhill just after potters point). I'm not familiar with other parking spots on the lake. Figure either the grassed area on the south bank, the willows or the boat ramp.

Philip


----------



## PhilipL (Apr 15, 2006)

Grant, we must have sent the last post at the same time.

I've heard the fish have been along the south beach, to potters point and then the north shore. If you come in and go left, you go past a carpark and then theres a grassed area to the left of the carpark. This looks like an easy spot to launch and I think cars can park there too. Unless I hear otherwise, this is where I'll head. The winds N to NNE so it'll be an easy trip back where ever we are. I'll try get there around 7:30 too. Hear its foggy first thing, so please drive carefully and watch for ice on the road. 
See you guys there.


----------



## PhilipL (Apr 15, 2006)

SEE MAP


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Good map Philip, cheers.
I'm familiar with the grassed area you mentioned, last time we fished Bullen Merri (land based) that's where we fished from. 
See you guys in the morning - I'm planning to troll for the first hour or so, then may change tactics, I'll keep my eyes peeled for the arrival of the hobie and the virgin. :lol:


----------



## Chillihilli (Sep 10, 2005)

Cool, should be a great day for it.

The hotel I stayed at wasn't that expensive. It might prove a better option than driving early in the morning, and keep you well rested for that assault on Apollo Bay.

I launched from the boat ramp and headed to the first point on my right. It was rounding the point that I picked up the large fish.

Pink Strike Pro bibbed minnow was the lure. I was told that anything pink works well there. Seemed to work for me.

Cheers Pete.


----------

